# HARTFORD, CT OIS



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Nice shooting Tex!








HARTFORD, CT (WFSB) - The Ansonia-Milford State's Attorney's Office has released body camera footage 72 hours following a deadly officer-involved shooting in Hartford.

On Saturday, officers responded to a 911 call on Gilman Street for the report of a man holding two guns while standing in the middle of the street.

Officers repeatedly, at least 44 times, asked the suspect, identified as Shamar Ogman, to put down the guns.
According to a preliminary status report of investigation from State's Attorney Margaret Kelley, Ogman failed to comply with the requests to drop the weapon. In the body camera video, it appears that he points the rifle in the direction of the officers.

At that time, Officer Ashley Martinez fired one shot and struck Ogman. Officers immediately began providing medical treatment.

Ogman was taken to Hartford Hospital where he died from his injuries.

Body camera videos from Officers Christopher Larson, Ashley Martinez, and Joseph Walsh were released at the direction of the state's attorney's office.

Hartford Mayor Luke Bronin and Hartford Chief of Police Jason Thody had urged Kelley to release the body camera videos as soon as possible.

Following the release of the body camera footage, Bronin released a statement saying, "I want to thank the State's Attorney for quickly releasing footage of this tragic incident," said Mayor Bronin. "The videos released today show a very dangerous situation, with a heavily-armed man aiming a rifle at police officers in a residential neighborhood. Any loss of life in our community is painful, and our hearts go out to the family of Mr. Ogman. My thoughts are also with Officer Martinez. No officer ever wants to face a situation like this, and she acted to protect her fellow officers and the public when she felt that she had no other responsible choice."
Martinez has been with the department for four years.

"You want to protect yourself, protect your fellow officers and the civilians who may be in the area," WFSB law Enforcement Analyst Lt. J. Paul Vance said Tuesday.

After watching the video, it appears officers asked Ogman at least 44 times to put the gun down.

"They would say it 100 times if they could get that person to disarm themselves," Vance said.

Vance analyzed two things leading up to the gunshot. First, the officers distance from the suspect, which appears to be at least 20 yards away.

"The distance that can be covered with those tools that the suspect has in their possession is massive, it's large," he said.

He also explains Officer Ashley Martinez's movements seconds before firing.

"She made the weapon ready, she certainly was observant if you will of all the area around her the best she could see," Vance said.

State police and the state's attorney's office is still investigating, but ultimately Vance believes the shooting was justified.

"I think the officer unfortunately had to do her duty," Vance said.

The Hartford Police Union released a statement saying, "Officer Ashley Martinez is a 4-year veteran of the Hartford Police Department. In that time Officer Martinez has been assigned to the Patrol Division and is currently assigned to the Intelligence Division. Officer Martinez has excelled at identifying Violent Offenders. Officer Martinez is devoted to serving the citizens of Hartford. On Saturday December 26th, 2020, Officer Martinez's heroic actions saved the lives of innocent citizens and her fellow officers. The Hartford Police Union and all our members stand by Officer Ashley Martinez and her actions on the night of December 26th, 2020."


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Just out of curiosity, do you guys in the northeast ever utilize perimeters? We use them on a daily basis.

I don't think I've ever seen or heard of them being used back there. This would have been a good incident to use one on, especially when one officer yells out to be careful because there's lots of officers in the area.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I know in our area, it's fairly common to set up perimeters if someone has disappeared into an area that can be successfully surrounded. Then the dog is requested from whomever might have one. That situation was very fluid and although there's always a way to narrow down an area, you have to have the people available and in the area to set up the ring, as everyone knows, this just kept moving with the troops behind him he whole way.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

LA Copper said:


> Just out of curiosity, do you guys in the northeast ever utilize perimeters? We use them on a daily basis.
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen or heard of them being used back there. This would have been a good incident to use one on, especially when one officer yells out to be careful because there's lots of officers in the area.


Like its says on the Fall River police patch "We'll try" but they seem always to be either used so not to contaminate the scene for a k9 track or poorly executed where they fail. Another factor is one or more agencies don't play well with each other, egos gets in the way and the "we can handle it without them" attitude prevails.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

RodneyFarva said:


> Like its says on the Fall River police patch "We'll try" but they seem always to be either used so not to contaminate the scene for a k9 track or poorly executed where they fail. Another factor is one or more agencies don't play well with each other, egos gets in the way and the "we can handle it without them" attitude prevails.


The whole idea of the perimeter is to contain the suspect inside of it so K-9 and or an air unit can more easily find the suspect. Make it as big as possible and there's a better chance he'll be in it. We wouldn't be walking through the yards for that very reason, not to contaminate it for K-9. (That's obviously not a good thing if people's egos get in the way. What happened to working together for the common cause of catching the bad guys?)

Only speaking for my department, regarding a caper like this one on the video, we would set up a big perimeter rather than chasing him all around the neighborhood. It's usually the safer way to do things and usually, though not always, there's a better chance of catching him without getting into an OIS.

Kilv, I'm surprised, but glad to hear that. I've done lots of ride alongs over the years with friends on different departments back there, including Boston; not only had I never seen a perimeter established, but when I asked about it, they pretty much laughed at me and asked what a perimeter was?

I have a good friend who's a Boston PD sergeant so I asked him about perimeters and he told me the same thing, he's never seen them used in his 25+ years with their department.


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

MSP and most MA LEC's use perimeters regularly. 
They're easy to figure out on the scanner.


----------



## USAF3424 (Mar 18, 2008)

We definitely use them in Boston. I can recall numerous times where they have been used in my 9 years. Most with a decent success rate.


----------



## USAF3424 (Mar 18, 2008)

Person shot in front of prudential center mid day. Thats the most recent one I can think of. Both suspects apprehended and firearm recovered due to an excellent perimeter setup by D4  

I think this one was after JB left, Mike.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

K-9s also aren't as common outside the big city agencies which is a shame.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Goose said:


> K-9s also aren't as common outside the big city agencies which is a shame.


Things are so silly on college campuses in Mass. (and plenty of other places, but GOD KNOWS, not everywhere) if even a COMFORT dog was suggested for the department, there would be an uproar and people portraying a Chihuahua comfort dog as a vicious maneat...sorry PERSON eater which will simply be used to intimidate and terrorize the students.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Kilvinsky said:


> Things are so silly on college campuses in Mass. (and plenty of other places, but GOD KNOWS, not everywhere) if even a COMFORT dog was suggested for the department, there would be an uproar and people portraying a Chihuahua comfort dog as a vicious maneat...sorry PERSON eater which will simply be used to intimidate and terrorize the students.


Most chihuahuas are entitled assholes if you aren't their owner.


----------



## PG1911 (Jul 12, 2011)

Goose said:


> Most chihuahuas are entitled assholes if you aren't their owner.


A chihuahua would be a crueler choice to unleash on a suspect than a shepherd or malinois. Those little rats are nasty!


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

I'm ALL SET with those little buggers - either spoiled little queens or 4 legged nasty piranha wannabes!


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Just buy a bunch of those invisible dog leashes, walk the perimeter and give warnings.

I would love to see a wall of Blue with every cop having one, struggling to hold them back, marching towards protesters with the bite warning going out on the PA...


----------

